# IELTS result delayed



## Jagz (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi All,

I gave my IELTS exam on 9th march and was expecting to receive my result today. I was not able to see my result on website. I called BC test center and they told me that my test is randomly withheld by Cambridge and my result will be out by tomorrow.

Is it normal ??? Is there anyone else who faced same issue.

Jagz


----------



## Jagz (Apr 11, 2011)

when I called my test center yesterday they told me that I will be able to see my result today but It still shows NO RESULT. and I received following email

"This is with reference to the IELTS test you took on 09 March 2013. We regret to inform you that we have not been able to release your results on 22 March 2013 as per schedule, as quality control procedures are in place to protect the integrity of the IELTS test.
We apologise for the inconvenience this may cause you. We will let you know more information by the middle of next week.

Examinations Services North India"

I just wonder Is it happening with someone else also n Is it normal???

Jagz


----------



## appubabu (Jun 25, 2012)

Jagz said:


> when I called my test center yesterday they told me that I will be able to see my result today but It still shows NO RESULT. and I received following email
> 
> "This is with reference to the IELTS test you took on 09 March 2013. We regret to inform you that we have not been able to release your results on 22 March 2013 as per schedule, as quality control procedures are in place to protect the integrity of the IELTS test.
> We apologise for the inconvenience this may cause you. We will let you know more information by the middle of next week.
> ...


Though this is not normal, it is possible in rare occasions. You are not the only one - the IELTS results all around the world has been delayed.

IELTS - Test Results
https://www.facebook.com/IELTSOfficial?filter=2


----------



## NVsha (Feb 8, 2013)

hi ,

this has happened with me also, so what is this going on and what does this exactly means?????i had to present this test today in my immigration application and all delayed to this.....????


----------



## Jagz (Apr 11, 2011)

I called my test center again .. They said I will be able to view my result by mid of next week.
and she said its nothing specific to my exam ... there are many ppl whose result is delayed.

Jagz


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Jagz said:


> I called my test center again .. They said I will be able to view my result by mid of next week.
> and she said its nothing specific to my exam ... there are many ppl whose result is delayed.
> 
> Jagz


Hi Jagz,

Where did you give ur exam ??? Recently no of frauds has been detected in ielts evaluation and that might be the reason they are holding the results to make sure results has been evaluated fairely. Just a guess though , might be possible.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## Jagz (Apr 11, 2011)

kmann said:


> Hi Jagz,
> 
> Where did you give ur exam ??? Recently no of frauds has been detected in ielts evaluation and that might be the reason they are holding the results to make sure results has been evaluated fairely. Just a guess though , might be possible.
> 
> ...


Hi Karan,

I gave my result in Delhi... yes that might be the reason... they said its randomly selected for monitoring... hope I get my result by wednesday.

Jagz


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Jagz said:


> Hi Karan,
> 
> I gave my result in Delhi... yes that might be the reason... they said its randomly selected for monitoring... hope I get my result by wednesday.
> 
> Jagz


All d best buddy !!!. I also gave my exam last saturday. Hopefully ill get my result on time.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## Jagz (Apr 11, 2011)

Finally... I got my result after long wait n delay of 5 days but I am short of .5 points in speaking. 
I am planning to go for EOR. After going through diff posts on revaluation n EOR it doesn't look promising but I want to take my chance....
Hope things turnout in my favor  

Jagz


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Jagz said:


> Finally... I got my result after long wait n delay of 5 days but I am short of .5 points in speaking.
> I am planning to go for EOR. After going through diff posts on revaluation n EOR it doesn't look promising but I want to take my chance....
> Hope things turnout in my favor
> 
> Jagz


All the best for your EOR. Just for your info EOR normally takes around 8 weeks.If you dont want to wait that long, i wuld suggest you to go for IELTS again.Hopefully this time you will get desired score.

Regrads,
Karan


----------



## Jagz (Apr 11, 2011)

kmann said:


> All the best for your EOR. Just for your info EOR normally takes around 8 weeks.If you dont want to wait that long, i wuld suggest you to go for IELTS again.Hopefully this time you will get desired score.
> 
> Regrads,
> Karan


Thanks for ur wishes,

Next slot available is of 27th April which means, If I resit I will get my result by 2nd week of May.Hopefully EOR result will be out by mid of may and meanwhile I am planning to stay prepared for test.
In case I don't get desired result by EOR will book test for next available slot.
All in all I may loose 2 - 3 weeks. I think I am ok with this. 
I am also waiting for my Vetassess result. Hope it come out as expected :fingerscrossed:

Jagz


----------



## Jagz (Apr 11, 2011)

neetikavikas said:


> hi ,
> 
> this has happened with me also, so what is this going on and what does this exactly means?????i had to present this test today in my immigration application and all delayed to this.....????


Hi neetikavikas,

hope u also received ur result ...

Jagz


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Jagz said:


> Thanks for ur wishes,
> 
> Next slot available is of 27th April which means, If I resit I will get my result by 2nd week of May.Hopefully EOR result will be out by mid of may and meanwhile I am planning to stay prepared for test.
> In case I don't get desired result by EOR will book test for next available slot.
> ...


As long as you are ok with it.........should be fine.BTW under which category you are intending to apply for PR and how much points you are having currently ??

all d best for your Vetassess result.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## Jagz (Apr 11, 2011)

kmann said:


> As long as you are ok with it.........should be fine.BTW under which category you are intending to apply for PR and how much points you are having currently ??
> 
> all d best for your Vetassess result.
> 
> ...


Code: 232213
with Speaking 6.5, As of now I can claim 55 points.

I recently completed 8 yrs of experience which includes 2 months after I applied for Vetassess = 60 points
_(In case I want to claim points for 8 years experience, I may have to apply for Point test advisory letter.)_
If I get 7 in IELTS = 65 points
If I claim 8 yrs of experience + get 7 in IELTS = 70 points 

In short there are couple of options, I just have to sort out. will make my next move depending on what n when I get in Vetassess n EOR result. 

Jagz


----------



## Jagz (Apr 11, 2011)

kmann said:


> As long as you are ok with it.........should be fine.BTW under which category you are intending to apply for PR and how much points you are having currently ??
> 
> all d best for your Vetassess result.
> 
> ...


To answer ur first Q. I am planning to apply under 189...

Jagz


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Jagz said:


> Code: 232213
> with Speaking 6.5, As of now I can claim 55 points.
> 
> I recently completed 8 yrs of experience which includes 2 months after I applied for Vetassess = 60 points
> ...


Hmmm... hope u claim rest of the points asap..... good luck .I guess you can also apply for SS and claim 5 points. in that case you need not worry bout ielts and all.just a thought.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## Jagz (Apr 11, 2011)

kmann said:


> Hmmm... hope u claim rest of the points asap..... good luck .I guess you can also apply for SS and claim 5 points. in that case you need not worry bout ielts and all.just a thought.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


just want freedom of 189 instead of 190  

Jagz


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Jagz said:


> just want freedom of 189 instead of 190
> 
> Jagz


lolz :clap2:


----------



## sudhaeci (Jan 10, 2015)

My test was on March 5, 2016 and it's been more than a month now. I've been contacting their customer service center every now and then to check about any update but they have no idea about my result till time. And today I was told that it might be out on April-29. 2 months for a test result!!! Anyone faced this?


----------



## RD1 (Apr 9, 2016)

*IELTS or TOEFL or PTE*

Hi Guys,

I recently took IELTS and awarded scores as shown below:

Listening:	7.5 
Reading:	8.0 
Writing:	8.0 
Speaking:	8.0 
Overall:	8.0

This result unfortunately awards me 10 points for SC 189. A 0.5 additional in listening would have given me 20 points.

With 10 points I am eligible for EOI with total of 60 points, but what I understand is with more points the probability of early acceptance and invite increases. 

I am thinking of writing TOEFL or either PTE, Can anyone of you please advise me whether this a good idea or not because I have another 1-2 months to go before I apply for EOI as my Migration Skill Assessment (MSA) is yet to be submitted.


----------

